# sites for bonsai



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 5 or 6 saplings of various species that were given to me and they are way too big for my property so I would like to try bonsai with them. What are some good sites for a very new beginner?
thanks,
Matt


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

There are significant differences between the true art of bonsai and what we garden railroaders do to create the miniature trees and shrubs on our layouts. That being said, there are enough common things to make the study of bonsai techniques worthwhile. Here are a few sites with information about bonsai.

http://www.bonsaigardener.org/
http://www.bonsaiempire.com/
http://bonsaisite.com/index.html
http://bonsaibonsaitree.com/
http://www.helpfulgardener.com/bonsai/


----------

